# Renting without lease.



## Charliemex (Jan 8, 2018)

I have been living in a new place for 8 weeks but still I have not gotten my lease, contract or any document. But I have done online payments of my rent to the landlord. 

When does my lease starts?

If the real agent ask me to sign the contract with a different date of when I move out, is that legal?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Charliemex said:


> I have been living in a new place for 8 weeks but still I have not gotten my lease, contract or any document. But I have done online payments of my rent to the landlord.
> 
> When does my lease starts?
> 
> If the real agent ask me to sign the contract with a different date of when I move out, is that legal?


Each State has different rules, what state are you renting in?


----------



## Charliemex (Jan 8, 2018)

aussiesteve said:


> Each State has different rules, what state are you renting in?


Thanks aussiesteve, I am renting in NSW.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Charliemex said:


> Thanks aussiesteve, I am renting in NSW.


In NSW, Tenancies are governed by The Office of FAir Trading,
I have included a link to their page that explains what you should get when you commence a tenancy. If you need help you should contact them immediately.
Starting a tenancy - NSW Fair Trading


----------

